# Holga, Brownies, Pinhole and any other kind of Lo-Fi



## timor

Lets start with this:
"Iron Horse" from Southampton Ontario.


Imperial Reflex, Delta 400, orange Cokin filter.


----------



## smithdan

This thread needs a little hit.

Ghost Truck



Folding Hawk-Eye No 2  FP4  Dusk,  4 - 6 sec.


----------



## limr

Thanks for the bump because I hadn't seen this thread when it was started. And yeah, I'm all over this 

Holga and...can't remember but it kind of looks like Ektar:




Birdhouse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ondu 35mm pinhole camera, Kodak Gold 200

Hiking with some other shutterbugs:




Wasting film by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

like those Pinholes. Want to try that sometime.

Have some plastic horrors to play with in the meantime

Once Upon a January



Beacon Two-Twenty-Five,  FP4


----------



## limr

Pinholes are fun. In fact, just today I was thinking that I need to break out my homemade pinhole and take a few shots. I made it to take paper negatives, but the holder is 4x5 so I might have to break down and get some sheet film.

Here's a shot on Harman Direct Positive paper, developed in Caffenol:




Day 311 - Oil cans by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I bet one of your plastic horrors can be modified!  But those are also fun to play with as-is.


----------



## smithdan

Back when I had a darkroom I taped a piece of Ilford MG in the back of a Brownie No 3.

Tray processed, scanned then inverted and flipped in PSE.  Pretty scruffy but a start.  Didn't get a chance to do enough of these to get the exposure better.


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> Back when I had a darkroom I taped a piece of Ilford MG in the back of a Brownie No 3.
> 
> Tray processed, scanned then inverted and flipped in PSE.  Pretty scruffy but a start.  Didn't get a chance to do enough of these to get the exposure better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the exposure is not bad, looks, like it was pretty dull day.
> 
> Another one from the same roll as the Iron Horse. "Truckin High"
> 
> First time developing Delta 400 120 format. Looks like very picky film, doesn't like spinning for agitation. Well, I didn't have my usual Tmax 400 for that occasion. Mea culpa.
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

I agree with Timor - that exposure looks good. Funny, I did a lot of mine in the winter, too.

Those paper negatives (or positives even) are time consuming. You really have to dedicate time to do a few of them at a time to adjust for exposure, etc. The one I posted was the third try at that shot, and yeah - it's tricky to get it right. Harman Direct Positive is harder to find now - they were having problems with getting some of the ingredients for the emulsion so it's not discontinued but lots of places are out of stock - so I've been wanting to try the paper negatives. Do you know what ISO rating the paper would have? The Direct Positive was rated at ISO 3, so even a Sunny 16 shot took 37 seconds in the pinhole! Fun :mrgreen:


----------



## smithdan

ISO 3 sounds about right.

Read somewhere that Ilford MG works at ISO 1 but think that might be a bit too much.
Here's the thought process:  Old box shutter probably 1/30 approx.  the smallest of the three holes on the slider probably f16  Light that day metered out at 1 - 2 sec more or less at ISO 1.  Chose an overcast day for stable light over a couple of hours. Processing variables are minor with this paper so ordinary care and attention to temps and concentrations applied.  

Next time I try this I'll use a camera with more adjustments.


----------



## limr

Argoflex with a reversed lens:




Day 286 - Barn by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Not as cool an effect as a reversed lens on a Brownie but not too bad. The shape and mount of the lens make it not good for focusing on things too close and the far away affect is not dramatic enough to be _that _interesting, but it was fun to try.


----------



## timor

It is interesting effect. Almost like using "speed" filter.


----------



## limr

timor said:


> It is interesting effect. Almost like using "speed" filter.



Like I said, it's a better effect with a Brownie Hawkeye. Here's some posts on my bf's blog with some examples: Brownie Hawkeye | Filmosaur


----------



## minicoop1985

I need to develop the roll of HP5+ I just shot through a Brownie and post the result here. It was fun!


----------



## smithdan

Took the Rainbow Hawk Eye Folder to the city. 





Window shoppers      ( 3-4 sec  f22   FP4   D76 1:1 )


----------



## limr

Hey, all of you posting in or watching this thread might want to note that October 18th is World Toy Camera Day! I expect to have some more pics for this thread soon afterwards


----------



## smithdan

not really a "toy" camera but certainly lo-fi,  the Brownie Hawkeye plastic box from the mid to late 50's.  Pretty common, somehow I wound up with three of these.  One got the pinhole treatment, threw a roll of FP4 in another, got these.






little help from a yellow filter


----------



## TheStunch

hrm...dont have a true toy camera, but i have a sanyo i bought from a pawn shop for 15$ that has a focus problem, so it kind of has a toy camera look...





best I got, for now at least, have a paper camera kit I plan on assembling sooner or later and some kodak to throw at it


----------



## limr

I'm a fool! I was the one who posted the Toy Camera Day reminder, and then I totally forgot about this thread when I actually had pictures to post!  I've got a few more from the Holga that aren't totally edited yet (dust spots, man. Gonna kill me. Might have to rescan.) Once they're done, I'll throw them up here.


----------



## smithdan

one from the DIY Pentax K1000 pinhole body cap.


----------



## limr

Nice! What was the exposure?


----------



## smithdan

1sec.  HP5, D76 1:1  Hole works out to be around f150.  HP5 forgiving latitude.

for comparison,  conditions were what we used to call "cloudy bright".  K1000 with the 50 mm lens asked for F11 with the 400 ISO.   Thanks.  putting together a club presentation on pinhole body caps for the DSLR folks.  Don't have one yet.


----------



## smithdan

When Brownies go out at night..      (approx. 4 sec, FP4, and fixed f11 (?))


----------



## limr

Oh, those crazy Brownies


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> not really a "toy" camera but certainly lo-fi, ]


Surprisingly sharp. My Hawkeye is making really dreamy images.


----------



## smithdan

Time for another hit.

Couple more point and pushers from the Brownie Hawkeye.

But would you need one..





Intersection


----------



## timor

Shot from my Brownie Hawkeye


 
Scan from the print. (As usual...)


----------



## limr

I agree, time for more pictures in this thread.

Here's one from the Holga from WTCD.


----------



## timor

Nice. What is WTCD ?
And here: "Photographer is always a shadow". 


 
Imperial Reflex and Tmax 400 (Orange filter to slow down.)


----------



## limr

World Toy Camera Day.

I've got a roll of Delta 3200 in the Holga right now. Still have 5 shots left, but hopefully there will be something from that to show.


----------



## timor

limr said:


> World Toy Camera Day.
> 
> I've got a roll of Delta 3200 in the Holga right now. Still have 5 shots left, but hopefully there will be something from that to show.


WTCD - my bad, I should know. Thanks.
Delta 3200, not to fast for Holga ? I put on my step up ring for filters ( at least some control of exposure ) and lens cap.


----------



## limr

timor said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Toy Camera Day.
> 
> I've got a roll of Delta 3200 in the Holga right now. Still have 5 shots left, but hopefully there will be something from that to show.
> 
> 
> 
> WTCD - my bad, I should know. Thanks.
> Delta 3200, not to fast for Holga ? I put on my step up ring for filters ( at least some control of exposure ) and lens cap.
Click to expand...


Well, I was doing some night shooting in the city last week. I had Tri-X in my K1000 that I'm going to push to 1600, and I've had the two rolls of 3200 that have been sitting in my fridge for months, so I thought it might be a good time to try it out. Though it also might make it a little hard to finish the roll!


----------



## timor

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Toy Camera Day.
> 
> I've got a roll of Delta 3200 in the Holga right now. Still have 5 shots left, but hopefully there will be something from that to show.
> 
> 
> 
> WTCD - my bad, I should know. Thanks.
> Delta 3200, not to fast for Holga ? I put on my step up ring for filters ( at least some control of exposure ) and lens cap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I was doing some night shooting in the city last week. I had Tri-X in my K1000 that I'm going to push to 1600, and I've had the two rolls of 3200 that have been sitting in my fridge for months, so I thought it might be a good time to try it out. Though it also might make it a little hard to finish the roll!
Click to expand...

Oh my, never thought of night photography with Holga. OK, thumbs up !


----------



## timor

TheStunch said:


> hrm...dont have a true toy camera, but i have a sanyo i bought from a pawn shop for 15$ that has a focus problem, so it kind of has a toy camera look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best I got, for now at least, have a paper camera kit I plan on assembling sooner or later and some kodak to throw at it


This is an interesting composition. Nice.
Good luck with this paper camera kit. Is it a pinhole ?


----------



## smithdan

timor said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> not really a "toy" camera but certainly lo-fi, ]
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly sharp. My Hawkeye is making really dreamy images.
Click to expand...


Wonder when Kodak changed to plastic lenses in these.  Didn't take this one apart, was made in '55.  Pinhole conversion one made in '56 and had a plastic lens.  My little brown Holiday from '55 has glass.

Softness works well with your shot of the woods behind the houses.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Ooh, never thought of nighttime with a Holga either. Thanks for the idea/inspiration.


----------



## limr

I never thought of it either until that 3200 ISO film caught my eye. Well, 5 more shots and we'll see if it was a good idea or not


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> Softness works well with your shot of the woods behind the houses.


 That's the only frame I liked from all 12. But then I was more interested in getting sharp pictures (about 4 years ago). I shot it just for fun and to see if I manage to respool film to 620. Now I am looking into more pictorial photography and this Hawkeye has own character different from Imperial or my Holgas (not lucky here despite 4 of them ).

Now different story: two weeks ago I bought Kodak Duaflex IV in visually very good condition. This one has 72mm Kodar triplet and front element focusing. First roll came out totally out of any focus, so I disassembled the lens, marked maximum "in" position and tried to find the focus. After third reset I think I found it. Just finished development of HP5 and it looks very sharp. Someone set this lens at about 60% of full turn to close to the flange. I still have to print to see, if there is something "special" in terms of neo-pictorialism in this camera. I hope yes as I like the TLR style of shooting. As a matter of fact today I should become a new owner of Flexaret VI complete with 35mm adapter.
Meopta Flexaret Automat VI medium format and 35mm


----------



## smithdan

I have a Duaflex II which I haven't had out yet and a Duaflex III that I shot a year or so ago.  The kodar lens did a pretty fair job with no "character".  Had the focus problem also at first. Shutter speed fixed at a tired 1/50 sec. nice to hold and use despite the long push for the shutter .

That Meopta looks nice!

Full frame unaltered neg scan from the Duaflex III. Perhaps a little softness toward the corners. Little underdeveloped, found out my thermometer was reading 2 deg. high.


----------



## limr

That Flexaret does look nice. And it does 35mm, too. Interesting. I enjoy a TLR very much. I originally bought my Lubitel thinking it would be more of a toy camera, but even though it still feels like a toy, the lens is way too good for me to think of it that way. I have to think of it as a "real" camera 

I need to return the lens back to normal in the Argoflex and put a roll through that.


----------



## timor

It seems, that I set the focus on Duaflex close to correct. This are scans from prints size about 7.5" x 7.5" (but I think I can go to 10 x10). Shot on HP5 and over exposed by 1 - 1.5 stops in cloudy conditions. Despite lack of filter and not compensating development, which by the way I think was a bit too long still after time correction sky is not too bad. Maybe cause the lens is not very contrasty. (I doubt there are any coatings.) Scans are on my monitor different than prints in contrast and tonal scale, but when I tried to correct this it didn't work right, so it is, what it is.
#1 My shadow (again )



#2 Close up work



#3 Near - far landscape



This image was shot on red dot, a marking on the focus scale. My guess is, that's point of max DoF. Aperture was 16 (max). I think not bad.
#4 Trouble



It is not much visible on the negative but it shows in print badly. Interestingly just  in a few frames. Why ? The problem might be reflective surfaces on the sides (left and right) of camera abscura. Top and bottom is nice black mat, sides are of brown, very reflective plastic plus just above the lens runs steel, silver bar. So I guess I will be painting it black mat.
Overall I am happy. The lens, relatively not bad like for three element unit in cheap camera is sharp enough yet gives soft feel. Maybe the transitions between tones does that. I am curious how it will work in more contrasty and bright light but first I have to figure it out, how to attach a filter (preferably Cokin).


----------



## smithdan

Concerning the artifacts in #4, did you respool the film onto 620 or cut the plastic 120 spool back to fit?  Looks like light leaking in from the edges.  This would show in the first few frames, not as much from frame 5 on.


----------



## limr

timor, do I detect a shadow of a hat - a _proper_ hat - in that first picture?


----------



## timor

limr said:


> timor, do I detect a shadow of a hat - a _proper_ hat - in that first picture?


Good eyes !


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> Concerning the artifacts in #4, did you respool the film onto 620 or cut the plastic 120 spool back to fit?  Looks like light leaking in from the edges.  This would show in the first few frames, not as much from frame 5 on.


Well, I am respooling to 620 routinely and so far I didn't have this problem. After careful look at the neg I can see, that every frame has this over exposure at the left and right edge, but is not on my respooled films from Imperial Reflex (which is also not the best inside, but shaped differently). Plus usually I load the camera right in my darkroom and unload to. Rather no change in the field.  I think I go ahead and paint this surfaces nice mat black and we'll see with the next roll, if things improve.


----------



## timor

Time to ad something new to the thread.
This time picture taken with Imperial Reflex on Acros 100



 I achieved extremely fine grain here. Actually can't find the grain when focusing under enlarger. Printed on Bergger warm paper.


----------



## limr

Saw this when you posted it in another thread. It's really nice!


----------



## limr

limr said:


> I never thought of it either until that 3200 ISO film caught my eye. Well, 5 more shots and we'll see if it was a good idea or not



Ha! Wow, only 5 shots left and it still took me almost an entire year to shoot and develop that roll of 3200 in the Holga. 

Well, it turns out it was not a very good idea. The night shots were waaaaaay too dark and shaky as well, and the daytime shots weren't too bad, but very low contrast and grainy. I'm sure this was partly the development as well. I developed in Caffenol, as usual, and according to standard instructions, but I have a feeling the 3200 is going to need some special treatment. I'll have to do more research before I shoot the next roll, and I also will not be using it in the Holga again!

Here's pretty much the only frame I could kinda sorta salvage. The rest were just too dark or shaky or soft. And I don't even mind soft pictures if they work, but these...didn't work


----------



## smithdan

Too bad.  Perhaps the Holga wasn't too happy with the ISO 3200 stock or Caffenol wasn't a good match,  definitely worth more trials.  Nice winter scene though.


----------



## smithdan

Now that this thread is up again,  and it's Oct 31,  here's one from a 30's Hawk Eye folder





Backyard Lurker


----------



## Dikkie

Strong image, right here above me !


----------



## timor

limr said:


> Saw this when you posted it in another thread. It's really nice!


It is different frame from that film. I didn't want to post the same image twice.
Your winter image is fine for me. Grain there feels very much alright. I know you love caffenol, maybe as an experiment should you substitute washing soda with borax. You know, the one for laundry ? 20 mule ? Borax usually promotes finer grain.


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> Now that this thread is up again,  and it's Oct 31,  here's one from a 30's Hawk Eye folder
> 
> View attachment 110736
> 
> Backyard Lurker


Isn't it nice ? It is. But wait ! Is this double exposure ?


----------



## smithdan

timor said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that this thread is up again,  and it's Oct 31,  here's one from a 30's Hawk Eye folder
> 
> View attachment 110736
> 
> Backyard Lurker
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it nice ? It is. But wait ! Is this double exposure ?
Click to expand...


Thanks timor

Hawk eye with FP4,  dark except for the garage side door bulb,  educated guess with help of  a meter of 30-40 sec @f22.    Opened shutter, walked over and stood at door for 20 sec, went back and closed shutter,  lucky on the guesstimate.


----------



## limr

smithdan said:


> Too bad.  Perhaps the Holga wasn't too happy with the ISO 3200 stock or Caffenol wasn't a good match,  definitely worth more trials.  Nice winter scene though.



It's possible that 3200 can do some good things in a Holga, but I probably should have tested the film out in different, more controllable cameras before I started playing with it. I do have another roll and I'll see what I can do. 



timor said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this when you posted it in another thread. It's really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> It is different frame from that film. I didn't want to post the same image twice.
> Your winter image is fine for me. Grain there feels very much alright. I know you love caffenol, maybe as an experiment should you substitute washing soda with borax. You know, the one for laundry ? 20 mule ? Borax usually promotes finer grain.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, I might try that. Good to know!


----------



## limr

Holga, performing a bit better with Efke:




rs Attic window by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

nice one limr,  and a good subject to showcase the Holga's unique lens  artifacts.


----------



## limr

Thanks  Once I got the hang of the camera, it became easier to see good "Holga subjects" that play up those artifacts to get a good shot.


----------



## timor

Good one Leonore ! Ha ha, my style to shoot ! Lens up and get in the view, what interesting.


----------



## timor

BTW, how do you mix your cafenol ? Maybe I should try it with the borax first. What are your times for ISO 100 and 400 ?


----------



## limr

timor said:


> BTW, how do you mix your cafenol ? Maybe I should try it with the borax first. What are your times for ISO 100 and 400 ?



I use Caffenol C-H or C-M (RS) recipe: Caffenol: Caffenol C-M and C-H (RS/RSA)
RS is for reduced sodium. The regular C-M recipe (for slower films) calls for 54g of washing soda, 40g of instant coffee and 16g of Vitamin C for 1 liter of water. 

The C-H recipe (for faster films) is exactly the same with the addition of 1g of potassium bromide (6g of table salt can substitute.) The RS versions lower the washing soda to 40g for both recipes and keeps everything else the same. That's worked really well for me.

Development times are usually 14:30 for ISO 400 in the C-H (RS) and 12:30 for ISO 50 or 100 in the C-M (RS). Both are at 20C and using standard agitation.

If I'm pushing film or if I'm shooting Fomapan (which I don't do too often but sometimes am tempted by how cheap Arista is!), I tend to prefer stand developing. There's a Caffenol C-L for stand developing. Suggested developing time is 70 minutes, but I'll usually do 60, or sometimes a 40 to 45-minute semi-stand with agitation at minutes 2, 4, 8, 16, and 32.


----------



## timor

How do you measure 16 grams of vitamins C ?


----------



## limr

timor said:


> How do you measure 16 grams of vitamins C ?



I get it in powdered form from Amazon: http://smile.amazon.com/Thompson-Vi...d=1446347797&sr=1-5&keywords=Vitamin+C+powder

And I have a digital kitchen scale to measure the powders. I have a 1-liter container and fill it about 1/3 with cold water. I usually add the soda first because it takes the longest to dissolve and can sometimes clump, so I give that a good stir/shake. Then I add the rest. When the vitamin C hits, the chemical reaction heats up the water about 4-5 degrees, which is why I only fill the container up 1/3 at first. That leaves me 2/3 of a liter to fill with cold water to get the temperature back down to 20C (68F).


----------



## timor

Thanks.
Read this:
VitC


----------



## vintagesnaps

I wonder with home made concoctions if they've been around long enough to know how archival they are or will be. Or, if any testing has been done. In my experience not photography related, tea seems to stain quite well, as do some berries etc. but coffee not so much.

Of course the other ingredients are what make it work but I wonder if it's more - organic? I guess? if it would deteriorate over time or not. I wonder because B&W film images and negs and film seem to be able to last indefinitely so I wonder how something like caffenol would compare.

Since I got into doing lumen prints and some cyanotypes I got a paperback about Anthotypes, which is interesting but I haven't tried much yet. Most of them can't be preserved anyway, which I suppose got me wondering about using various materials.


----------



## timor

Hm. Silver unfortunately doesn't last to long, if one wants the images to last more than two centuries than they have to be stabilized with selenium or gold. Organic stainers like tee are just for now, but they could be made more permanent by enclosing the print in modern resins.  Developing in coffee has no any danger, as everything should be removed in final wash accept for silver. Other stuff I don't know, at the end everything deteriorates with the time...


----------



## timor

Same tree three days later. Leaves are falling...




Everything same, camera, film and paper. I really like this paper, Bergger VCM (RC), still have nice cache of it. Nice, warm tones, very controllable by not only type of developer, but exposure and development time. Bellow same picture, different print, different look:


 
Half the exposure time, twice as long in developer. Top image 4 min, lower image 7 min.


----------



## jcdeboever

Finally got around to developing some of the Holga pics from summer. Shot with a Holga 120TLR using Ilford HP5 Plus 400 ISO. Love using it and the strange things it produces for no rhyme or reason. 

#1 Back of my home as seen from the golf course which I tore up that day.... NOT!




#2 Grandbaby sweety pie.  



#3 My kitty with a forced double exposure.  



#4 Nieces at picnic.   



#5 Forced triple exposure, same chair, waited patiently.  



#6 My boy Webster


----------



## limr

I LOVE these!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks. 

I fixed my Airesflex and ran a roll through it and was shocked how good those came out, better than when it was broken. I did not expect it to even work. I may post a few from that roll later. It took me 3 months to fix. Had to take it back apart twice because I had parts left over...haha


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor

Airoflex ? What is it ?


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> Airoflex ? What is it ?


Airesflex. My bad....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor

Hey, that's serious stuff. What lens on it ?


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> Hey, that's serious stuff. What lens on it ?








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor

What do I know. Triplet ? Or four elements ?


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> What do I know. Triplet ? Or four elements ?



Lol... Nice and dry blades aye?


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do I know. Triplet ? Or four elements ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... Nice and dry blades aye?
Click to expand...

No idea, what you are saying...


----------



## jcdeboever

Here are some more Holga 120TLR pics using Ilford HP5 Plus 400. Open to recommendations on other film. 

#1 Double exposure of the father in law





#2 Family golf day




#3 4th of July party, night shot by the fire




#4 My beautiful bride




#5 grandson playing with fireworks


 
#6 Getting ready for the fireworks


----------



## timor

Your Holga has very sharp "optical lens".


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> Your Holga has very sharp "optical lens".


Weird, no consistency but some are sharp, probably hand was very still. My Holga 35 not taped up is a flare monster with no sharpness but photos have a dreamier look in general. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Holga has very sharp "optical lens".
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, no consistency but some are sharp, probably hand was very still. My Holga 35 not taped up is a flare monster with no sharpness but photos have a dreamier look in general.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Typically Holga, no consistency, ha ha !


----------



## limr

That's the Holga charm!


----------



## limr

rs Pier by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Holga has very sharp "optical lens".
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, no consistency but some are sharp, probably hand was very still. My Holga 35 not taped up is a flare monster with no sharpness but photos have a dreamier look in general.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically Holga, no consistency, ha ha !
Click to expand...

I forgot how much I love them. Definitely like the 120 tlr better. It has a built in flash with a rotating gel overlay. Not used that feature at all. Will on next roll.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Holga:



Riverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr

*vs *

Praktica with a Zeiss lens:



Riverside v1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Holga:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> *vs *
> 
> Praktica with a Zeiss lens:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside v1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Wow, interesting comparison. Have to look at that on the desktop.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holga:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> *vs *
> 
> Praktica with a Zeiss lens:
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside v1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, interesting comparison. Have to look at that on the desktop.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Indeed. Plus Holga caught the sun with not too much of flare.


----------



## smithdan

Interesting indeed!  Did the Holga have any help?  Like a lenshood or well placed hand?  Managed the sun beautifully, the Holga shot gets my vote..


----------



## smithdan

...and seeing as this interesting thread is active again, a couple from my weirdest plastic horror, the Dover 620A


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> ...and seeing as this interesting thread is active again, a couple from my weirdest plastic horror, the Dover 620A
> 
> View attachment 114476
> 
> View attachment 114477


I googled it, that is one funky camera. Good stuff

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithdan

It's a weird one, definitely an only child.  Featured it over on Collector's Corner awhile back.

Presenting the Dover 620-A


----------



## limr

smithdan said:


> Interesting indeed!  Did the Holga have any help?  Like a lenshood or well placed hand?  Managed the sun beautifully, the Holga shot gets my vote..



Actually, the only help it got was from the fog bank over the river. For this particular scene, I prefer the Holga's version as well


----------



## unpopular

It's the Instant Art thread!


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, and that picture was from the roll that was in the Holga when I dropped the camera and the back popped off. The take-up reel also popped out. I shoved it all back in, advanced one frame, and kept on shooting. That shot was, I believe, maybe 3-4 frames into the roll post-droppage.


----------



## smithdan

unpopular said:


> It's the Instant Art thread!



I don't know Art,  but sign says this might be his Toyota.






(Expired Tmax 400 in some pink plastic camera with My Little Pony pictures on it)


----------



## timor

unpopular said:


> It's the Instant Art thread!


NOooo ! Digital is instant... With Holga is not *that* easy.


----------



## limr

timor said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Instant Art thread!
> 
> 
> 
> NOooo ! Digital is instant... With Holga is not *that* easy.
Click to expand...


Don't forget that Polaroids are instant, too! Well, sort of. You still have to wait a minute or so.  Though the 3000B is faster. Only 15 seconds!


----------



## unpopular

I usually let my raw files ripen for a few weeks before opening them.


----------



## timor

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Instant Art thread!
> 
> 
> 
> NOooo ! Digital is instant... With Holga is not *that* easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Polaroids are instant, too! Well, sort of. You still have to wait a minute or so.  Though the 3000B is faster. Only 15 seconds!
Click to expand...

Polaroid is a special case, only one copy. Of course, could be scanned and printed, but then it is no more a polaroid but a painting.


----------



## timor

unpopular said:


> I usually let my raw files ripen for a few weeks before opening them.


But you open them, even then, instantly... Not the case with Holga...


----------



## unpopular

Isn't that a little like saying once you take the negatives out of the canister then instant - or moreso, out of the envelope from the lab?


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> It's a weird one, definitely an only child.  Featured it over on Collector's Corner awhile back.
> 
> Presenting the Dover 620-A



Cool thread. Man your copy looks very nice. I did not know you could respool a 620 cartridge. That puppy takes some cool photo's, has a distinct look to them for sure. Reminds me of something but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## timor

unpopular said:


> Isn't that a little like saying once you take the negatives out of the canister then instant - or moreso, out of the envelope from the lab?


Is this how you did in your film era ? Shortcuts ?


----------



## smithdan

jcdeboever said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weird one, definitely an only child.  Featured it over on Collector's Corner awhile back.
> 
> Presenting the Dover 620-A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thread. Man your copy looks very nice. I did not know you could respool a 620 cartridge. That puppy takes some cool photo's, has a distinct look to them for sure. Reminds me of something but can't put my finger on it.
Click to expand...


Moving 120 rollfilm to the smaller 620 spool isn't too difficult.  No darkroom as yet so I use a Calumet Changing Room changing bag tent thingy.  Some stores are selling 620 rolls ready to go now.

The simple one element lenses in these lo-tech wonders give the distinct look, some are more contrasty than others but all have that increasing softness toward the edges, especially noticeable in MF.


----------



## unpopular

timor said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a little like saying once you take the negatives out of the canister then instant - or moreso, out of the envelope from the lab?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how you did in your film era ? Shortcuts ?
Click to expand...


I never liked C41, and I never saw the point of processing E6. I don't feel a significant difference in process between processing b/w and digital aside from how it's manually done.


----------



## timor

unpopular said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a little like saying once you take the negatives out of the canister then instant - or moreso, out of the envelope from the lab?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how you did in your film era ? Shortcuts ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't feel a significant difference in process between processing b/w and digital aside from how it's manually done.
Click to expand...

To bad for you. But then millions feel that way. The same with the fish...


----------



## unpopular

The issue isn't digital v. film. As with film you can process it yourself and pat yourself on the back because you got your hands wet. Digital isn't any different. You can just shove a file through a raw processor, only using it to correct mistakes and pat yourself on the back because you "shoot raw".

In my experience, shooting and processing film isn't that different from shooting and processing digital, and digital feels more like b/w to me than E6 or C41. This isn't due to that I just process my film and dry my hands with a big satisfied smile, nor do I just push a raw file through the processor like it's a minilab.

You should know by now how I feel about SOOC.


----------



## limr

unpopular said:


> The issue isn't digital v. film. As with film you can process it yourself and pat yourself on the back because you got your hands wet. Digital isn't any different. You can just shove a file through a raw processor, only using it to correct mistakes and pat yourself on the back because you "shoot raw".
> 
> In my experience, shooting and processing film isn't that different from shooting and processing digital, and digital feels more like b/w to me than E6 or C41. This isn't due to that I just process my film and dry my hands with a big satisfied smile, nor do I just push a raw file through the processor like it's a minilab.
> 
> You should know by now how I feel about SOOC.



And in my experience, shooting digital is very very different from shooting film, and not nearly as fun. You seem to be using "pat on the back" or "satisfied smile" in a derogatory way, which just seems silly to me, but whatever.


----------



## timor

The difference is total. Photography deals with real, physical objects in process, digital with only an information about how physical objects would behave in producing the final image, but not in final product. In one word digital is virtual, photography is real. Behavior of digital camera is similar to camera loaded with colour transparency film which is, what is mimicking by it, but shooting and processing b&w film is very much different.
It maybe only is the image, what counts, but I don't think so.


----------



## jcdeboever

The difference for me, being a noob... With most film camera's, I tend to stop and think more about the whole process. Additionally, I like the sounds, the feel, and wonderment of what I captured.

I think I like my Pentax K1000 the best, it just simply takes good exposures as long as that needle is in the middle. I like that I can + or -  shutter or apeture and as long as that needle goes in the middle, exposure is correct. My Holgas are for fun and always amazed at the results and quirks. 

With digital, I tend to sabotage myself with all the menus, settings, and I get confused. I am really not that happy with my D3300 because it is so complicated to use, actually contemplating selling it. 

I can develop my own film but I sent out the last rolls to Dwayne's because frankly, I could care less. I also sold my scanner sometime ago to someone that was going to put it to good use. I think if I had it still, I would develop the B&W. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular

I do mean it in a derogatory way if you're just developing film like baking a cake from a box.


----------



## timor

unpopular said:


> I do mean it in a derogatory way if you're just developing film like baking a cake from a box.


What do you mean by that ?


----------



## unpopular

What I mean is if you're just following the development time charts, then you're no better off than using a minilab. It's just like processing a raw file exactly how it would have come out if it were shot in JPEG. There's no point.

Any more it sounds super impressive to develop your own film. But if you're processing everything at normal development time without using the zone system, you're not really *doing* anything more substantial than washing your hands. You're not contributing anything to the process.


----------



## unpopular

timor said:


> The difference is total. Photography deals with real, physical objects in process, digital with only an information about how physical objects would behave in producing the final image, but not in final product



This is a difference in visceral "feeling" of things. At it's abstract core, I feel there is more similarity than difference.

And no. Of course I am not one to say "in the end only the image counts", absolutely no. But I think once one stops getting wrapped up with the differences, there are more similarities than differences.

Admitting, printing is another matter, and photo printing feels more like prepress than photography. 

But exposure and processing feels the same to me once I got over the fact that film isn't involved.


----------



## unpopular

(I've never liked printing digital, for one more than four color printers that RIP in RGB offer virtually no direct control and given their color system's complexity I find them extremely unpredictable)


----------



## timor

unpopular said:


> What I mean is if you're just following the development time charts, then you're no better off than using a minilab. It's just like processing a raw file exactly how it would have come out if it were shot in JPEG. There's no point.
> 
> Any more it sounds super impressive to develop your own film. But if you're processing everything at normal development time without using the zone system, you're not really *doing* anything more substantial than washing your hands. You're not contributing anything to the process.


Agree with that.


----------



## timor

unpopular said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is total. Photography deals with real, physical objects in process, digital with only an information about how physical objects would behave in producing the final image, but not in final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a difference in visceral "feeling" of things. At it's abstract core, I feel there is more similarity than difference.
Click to expand...

Well said, but I would extend this to the whole art. If art exists and is not only the product of our imagination formed by our education. More education and this abstract core becomes more and more complicated.
I don't "disqualify" digital form, just think, it is so different from film. It started as computerized mimic of film, but grew much beyond that in it's ways and still is not done with it. The opposite.


----------



## timor

It seems, that I found some fix for my problem with Imperial Reflex ability to scratch the film by removing some material from the film path. Couple of days ago I had some sun so I shot a roll. Not a scratch. 



 
This picture is shot on HP5 with orange filter. Not very happy with the outcome. Comparing to TMY-2 HP5 can't get the same contrast ratio. Well, the lens on that camera is a joke so lack of contrast is no surprise. I think I will have to find different processing routine  with HP5. On the other hand processed like that HP5 is grainless.
To compare to TMY-2 and demonstrate how bad scratches could be with this plastic camera older picture:



Problem was, that the scratches were totally random. No matter, how much I polished the plastic somewhere always some dirt was caught with bad effect.


----------



## timor

Link to post created by Smithdan about converting Brownie Holiday to 35mm film.
Take Your Holiday on a Holiday
Nice job, man !


----------



## smithdan

From the converted Brownie Holiday..
FP4, Y2 filter , D76 stock.





Rangeland




Moving the Rig




Schoolhouse




Hangar 4


----------



## timor

Not bad ! Surprisingly good, from single lens (is it ?), single aperture single, speed camera. It has the perfect, soft look of film. "Anti-digital" look.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nice and filmy. Nice set

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

smithdan said:


> From the converted Brownie Holiday..
> FP4, Y2 filter , D76 stock.
> 
> View attachment 115190
> Rangeland



LOOOOVE this first one!


----------



## smithdan

timor said:


> Not bad ! Surprisingly good, from single lens (is it ?), single aperture single, speed camera. It has the perfect, soft look of film. "Anti-digital" look.



Single element lens, early enough model to have glass but I don't think that makes a lot of difference, specs say f8, no other choices and fixed shutter speed of what looks like 1/50.  It was sunny today so the y2 stole 1 stop and I pulled the development 30 sec.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120TLR Ilford HP5 400



 
My Webster.


----------



## smithdan

How about some pinhole still life.  Light from two 8w. LED bulbs,  homemade beer can pinhole in a body cap, Pentax K-S2, 400ISO 10 sec.


----------



## timor

Hi-tech pinhole. Looking good, maybe only pinhole a bit too big for the focal length.
And do I see it right ? Biography of Hitler ?


----------



## smithdan

timor said:


> Hi-tech pinhole. Looking good, maybe only pinhole a bit too big for the focal length.
> And do I see it right ? Biography of Hitler ?



Hard to measure but the approximate size of the hole is 0.3 mm.  Hard to get the DIY ones perfectly round.
..and yes, not well written so a hard read, had to put it down for a while.  Top one is the complete works of Shakespeare, also a hard read.


----------



## limr

It's as if this is how the scene looks when your glasses are on the books instead of on your face


----------



## smithdan

...let me check...  Yes!


----------



## smithdan

Scanning some old negs.  Plus x from ca. '78,  Microdol x  1:3,   Rainbow Brownie Hawk Eye Folding No.2

On Nana's Back Steps


----------



## smithdan

another one   Duaflex III, (one with the Kodar f8 75mm)  TMX120 shot @50 but notes don't say why.

Just before the falls..


----------



## timor

I like very much the picture of the boys on stoop. It is a great capture.
With the second... Hm. Kodar lens (if Duaflex III has Kodar lens  ) proves once more it is not good lens for landscape of this type. No wonder your notes are saying @ISO 50. The camera is set up for ISO 50 film. But despite the fact, that TMX doesn't like to much of over exposure, things look not bad here. Nice.


----------



## smithdan

timor said:


> I like very much the picture of the boys on stoop. It is a great capture.
> With the second... Hm. Kodar lens (if Duaflex III has Kodar lens  ) proves once more it is not good lens for landscape of this type. No wonder your notes are saying @ISO 50. The camera is set up for ISO 50 film. But despite the fact, that TMX doesn't like to much of over exposure, things look not bad here. Nice.



Has a Kodar all right,  have one (Duaflex II) with the fixed focus Kodet but haven't shot it.  Kodar comes with a choice of 3 f stops and focus capability, camera has fixed shutter speed at what looks like around  1/50 sec.  Think I remember why the intentional overexposure, T-MAX was new to me then and I was getting low contrast negs at recommended exposures and development.

Here's one from the same camera after a good clean up and adjustment of the focus.  FP4 in ID11 1:1


----------



## timor

Good one !


----------



## jcdeboever

A few from Holga 120 TLR , Hp5 400 / F76

Baby Girl



 

Cleaning Lady


 

Multi Exposure


----------



## limr

Nice! You get some pretty good stuff from that Holga!  I just had mine with me in Maine. I was packing my camera bag yesterday before heading out, and it just caught my eye. For whatever reason, I picked it up, looked at the back and saw that I was only on frame #4, so I threw it in the bag. Hopefully I'll have something fun to post here in the next few days. It was Portra so I have to bring it to the lab.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Nice! You get some pretty good stuff from that Holga!  I just had mine with me in Maine. I was packing my camera bag yesterday before heading out, and it just caught my eye. For whatever reason, I picked it up, looked at the back and saw that I was only on frame #4, so I threw it in the bag. Hopefully I'll have something fun to post here in the next few days. It was Portra so I have to bring it to the lab.


Thanks. It is a strange camera. You never know what your gonna get. Every roll is like opening a present.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithdan

One from a late 50's Beacon Two-Twenty-Five.  Fence post too close for focus, possibly some camera movement also.
FP4 processed @100 ISO,  D76 1:1.


----------



## timor

Movement or not this single (meniscus ?) lens has surprising resolution.
If you gonna use this camera again try few shots with yellow filter. I suspect, that most of this simple cameras of the era were built for ISO 50 film.


----------



## smithdan

Haven't played with my plastic horrors of late, spending time learning the new K S2 and collecting a box of exposed colour rolls to try out a Unicolor kit using a series of 90's 35mm auto compacts.
In an attempt to keep this thread from advancing to page 2, here's another not before posted from that flimsy pink My Little Pony creature.  The fi don't get much lower than this camera and the Tmax 400 of unknown vintage adds to the effect.


----------



## smithdan

The illusive pinhole selfie.
K1000, beer can body cap,  Delta 100, 1 min.
working on a deceased Canonet QL 17.


----------



## jcdeboever

My three favorite from recent roll. Holga 120 TLR,  expired XP2. R76, Rapid Fix.

1. Always has his face in front of the phone. 


 

2. Daddy, let me in!




3. That's my twin brother behind me....


----------



## smithdan

these are all great!  Like the first dog one best.


----------



## smithdan

..nice to see this thread running again.
Kodak Cameo Focus Free - expired 400asa C41 from Superstore D76 1:1        At the Dump


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> ..nice to see this thread running again.
> Kodak Cameo Focus Free - expired 400asa C41 from Superstore D76 1:1        At the Dump
> View attachment 131770


Cool, is that a plastic lens cheapy camera?


Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel

Lensbaby original model, f 4 rubber washer installed. Circa 2006.


----------



## smithdan

Nice Derrel, soft focus really works on this one.  Not too familiar with the lensbaby lenses, must research.


----------



## smithdan

[QUOTE
Cool, is that a plastic lens cheapy camera?


Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app[/QUOTE]

Kodak made cheaper ones but this was certainly a low end snapshooter with I think a plastic lens .   Featured it on Collector's Corner a couple of years back:

The Kodak Cameo Focus Free

..dang! didn't want to post one already posted.  OK same roll -     Can't Dump Here


----------



## jcdeboever

smithdan said:


> [QUOTE
> Cool, is that a plastic lens cheapy camera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Kodak made cheaper ones but this was certainly a low end snapshooter with I think a plastic lens .   Featured it on Collector's Corner a couple of years back:

The Kodak Cameo Focus Free

..dang! didn't want to post one already posted.  OK same roll -     Can't Dump Here

View attachment 131783[/QUOTE]
Thanks for sharing the link, I wasn't around then. Wonder where @timor s been? Have not seen him post in a long time. Always helpful.

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

I like ice cream

Holgo 120 tlr with 10x hand held magnification  glass in front of lens. Made black construction paper hood around magnifier. Kodak 400. Processed in coffee 





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> I like ice cream
> 
> Holgo 120 tlr with 10x hand held magnification  glass in front of lens. Made black construction paper hood around magnifier. Kodak 400. Processed in coffee
> View attachment 138154
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Can't quite put my finger on why, but I really like this one.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like ice cream
> 
> Holgo 120 tlr with 10x hand held magnification  glass in front of lens. Made black construction paper hood around magnifier. Kodak 400. Processed in coffee
> View attachment 138154
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on why, but I really like this one.
Click to expand...

Me too. Lol. It was abandoned, out of business. Holga's do strange things as well. I shot a couple through that mag glass, this one is the only one that came out. It surprised me, almost like it came out of a real camera. I like the reflection and the lines. It has an HDR look to it, Holga's are kind of magical in a way. I peaked inside, there were needles, cigarette butts, and old cusions in there.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like ice cream
> 
> Holgo 120 tlr with 10x hand held magnification  glass in front of lens. Made black construction paper hood around magnifier. Kodak 400. Processed in coffee
> View attachment 138154
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on why, but I really like this one.
Click to expand...


Hey @limr , would you sand the the plastic smooth that the film travels over? or do the scratch's add to the character in your opinion? They bug me on a low level probably because I know I could fix it by sanding.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like ice cream
> 
> Holgo 120 tlr with 10x hand held magnification  glass in front of lens. Made black construction paper hood around magnifier. Kodak 400. Processed in coffee
> View attachment 138154
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on why, but I really like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey @limr , would you sand the the plastic smooth that the film travels over? or do the scratch's add to the character in your opinion? They bug me on a low level probably because I know I could fix it by sanding.
Click to expand...


I don't mind some artifacts of lo-fi gear, but scratches really bug me, so I'd sand it to reduce the chances of scratches. It was one of the things that drove me nuts about the wooden pinhole camera I have. I ended up using just plain old Scotch tape - the matte kind, not the shiny kind.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like ice cream
> 
> Holgo 120 tlr with 10x hand held magnification  glass in front of lens. Made black construction paper hood around magnifier. Kodak 400. Processed in coffee
> View attachment 138154
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on why, but I really like this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey @limr , would you sand the the plastic smooth that the film travels over? or do the scratch's add to the character in your opinion? They bug me on a low level probably because I know I could fix it by sanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind some artifacts of lo-fi gear, but scratches really bug me, so I'd sand it to reduce the chances of scratches. It was one of the things that drove me nuts about the wooden pinhole camera I have. I ended up using just plain old Scotch tape - the matte kind, not the shiny kind.
Click to expand...

I will do it! Lord knows I have the paper to do it. I have 36 grit all the way to 3000. I have accumulated a lot over the years being in the Auto body business. I can see where it is under magnification.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga's are strange to say the least, especially this one.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga Kitty. I have learned that the holga enjoys a good blast of light on the emulsion. I know a lot of these look similar but she is always in my programming computer chair when not on my lap. She literally will be on my lap when I am banging away on my Dvorak keyboard for hours, she hardly moved for 4 hours early in the AM last night, purred the whole time. She loves green olives, sardines, and porkrines (regular, non salted or spiced). Those were our breaks but I have to stop to nourish her. Additionally, I think she like the clicking sound of the server hard drives, all 8 or 12 of them, can't recall. They are all old IBM drives that have been running 24/7 for the most part for 10+ years... actually the oldest mirror is from 1998 who is my best customer). Yes, they are redundant on current storage.... for the geeks.  I am going on vaction, I hope she is alright. Every time I leave, it takes longer for her to love me again, took 45 minutes last time.


----------



## smithdan

Last Sunday was WWPPD for 2017.  Get any?

The homemade body cap did it again down front of a Pentax ME Super.

Alley


 

Hotel


 

Vickers-Armstrong Universal Carrier


----------



## nugentch




----------



## timor

Hi.
This pics are from 20 years old roll of PX which the last 12 months spent in my Holga in room temperature.
1. Reaching:



 2. Rivalda 127



Pictures taken with help of the orange Cokin filter.
Some dust despite cleaning got onto negative, not visible so much on the print scanner I guess made this more visible. I think I didn't use the enlarger lately enough and it is dusty inside.


----------



## timor

This is a scan from print of course from the same roll. Interesting artifact; straight vertical line,



clearly visible on the left. Just this frame. No changes in density etc. As I move the frame just a bit after exposure to avoid accidental double exposure I guess it was caused by 10 months contact with plastic frame edge inside the camera.
Maybe Holga plastic is still radioactive after Chernobyl ?


----------



## smithdan

good to see you back timor


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> good to see you back timor


Hi. Sometimes small break is good.  This one costs me some expired developers and fixers and shock of how much prices jumped up. Luckily I am switching to X-ray chemistry, which is still cheap and as good as anything else. My latest picture is a proof.


----------



## smithdan

Last Monday because I'm too cheap to buy expensive gear, thought I would try pinhole on the sun.  Knew beforehand that even with 80% shadowed that the remainder would be too bright but hoped for at least some neat pinhole sunflare.  

Homemade pinhole body cap,  Pentax ME super,  FP4,  1 sec.


----------



## timor

With this pinhole you stepped into surrealism ! Never seen sun looking like that. I guess that are irregularities in pinhole itself causing this effect.


----------



## smithdan

Wonder if a purchased laser cut pinhole would still make the flaring patterns.


----------



## timor

Another picture from my walks around neighbouring industrial areas.
"Container castle 1"



Shot with my "trusty" Imperial Reflex on 400TX with help of Cokin 002 orange filter. Developed in X-Ray chemistry and printed on warm paper with the help of same developer (just different ratio of dilution, stronger). No 1 because maybe more pictures of this place coming. Whats unfortunate is all this lettering on containers. It is impossible to not to cut them with the edge of the frame when my main interest is the composition of shapes and textures.


----------



## timor

When you think you good, you gonna be alright judging by first look of the wet negative inspected right after fixing. Well developed T-Max may look very promising, very light and with soft flow of densities. You know, you nailed it. Worth a scream of joy, you can already see the print. But behold you poor film shooters, you not done yet, live might have other plans for you. Look ! Look closely !What is this ? What !? This black speck of something on emulsion ! And not one, more, much more ! Everywhere ! What is this ? Dust ? Where from ?
It is not going away, blowing does not help. Nor does wiping. It is there, part of the emulsion, *darn transfer from the backing paper*.
Look for themselves and join me in my horror.
I present you with "Grande Cheese" :



There is five good images on that roll, all of them sparkled with white spots.
On this one they are least visible:
"To early for ice cream"




Well, it is my fault really. Respooling film to 620 spools comes with penalty I guess. This particular roll of TMY was waiting almost two years after respooling. Taken out of original waterproof envelope, touched by my fingers, getting some moisture and then tightly coiled back. Who knows, what it does to it over long period of time. Especially that I didn't kept it in the fridge. Was forgotten, left in camera bag, alone and sad. But it had it's revenge !


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> When you think you good, you gonna be alright judging by first look of the wet negative inspected right after fixing. Well developed T-Max may look very promising, very light and with soft flow of densities. You know, you nailed it. Worth a scream of joy, you can already see the print. But behold you poor film shooters, you not done yet, live might have other plans for you. Look ! Look closely !What is this ? What !? This black speck of something on emulsion ! And not one, more, much more ! Everywhere ! What is this ? Dust ? Where from ?
> It is not going away, blowing does not help. Nor does wiping. It is there, part of the emulsion, *darn transfer from the backing paper*.
> Look for themselves and join me in my horror.
> I present you with "Grande Cheese" :
> View attachment 146390
> There is five good images on that roll, all of them sparkled with white spots.
> On this one they are least visible:
> "To early for ice cream"
> View attachment 146391
> 
> Well, it is my fault really. Respooling film to 620 spools comes with penalty I guess. This particular roll of TMY was waiting almost two years after respooling. Taken out of original waterproof envelope, touched by my fingers, getting some moisture and then tightly coiled back. Who knows, what it does to it over long period of time. Especially that I didn't kept it in the fridge. Was forgotten, left in camera bag, alone and sad. But it had it's revenge !


Well, it adds character, good job. [emoji12]


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 35, Ektar 100, bizzare but surprisingly sharp compared to some of the others. Strange copy I have (bought it for .50 cents at thrift store), some look double exposed, some more vignette, all over the place but fun. I looked at my notes and I did use the landscape setting on the focus collar for this shot and sunny icon. I have some real bizzare ones from a roll of HP5+ but have to find time to scan them.  Most of them are similar sharpness across the frame but not this one, weird, almost like I had a zoom lens wide open...I like Holga's.


----------



## timor

It is a truly great shot ! Well composed, very romantic, or dreamy how some people call it. Kudos !


----------



## smithdan

Brownie Flash 620,  acros 100,  yellow filter.

First dusting of snow on the Porcupine Hills.


----------



## timor

This looks very good.


----------



## smithdan

Thanks timor.   Keepers off the rest of the roll with this metal wonder are over at The Brownie Flash 620


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 135, HP5+. The holga viewfinder is way off, LOL.

1. Wife's new hire relocated. Golfing with us.




2. Landscape, hole from hell




3. Me, my bud grabbed the camera out of my cart. Steve is always goofing around.


----------



## timor

#1 has the attention grabbing intensity.


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> #1 has the attention grabbing intensity.



 yah, it is a fun camera. I just love the feeling of having something near me when I want to shoot. Holga, golf cart, fun, golf, etc. I love taking pictures. I could care less what camera it is born out of. This is pretty bad in a good way. We showed them a lot of love, I trusts it shows beyond the facebook era. However, it is pretty similar.


----------



## smithdan

..like #1 as well.  It's the eyes!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Oops, all I'm getting is 'error'. And a lousy picture in an ad...


----------



## smithdan

Weird, didn't check.  here's a repost.  

Kodak EC 100  FP4  D76 stock.


----------



## smithdan

Keeping this thread alive...  another from the wonderful Kodak EC100


----------



## smithdan

Brownie 127  series II, altered to take 35mm,    Wal Mart  400iso C41 (expired 2010),   D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800

Toy Neo Goose


 

Toy Neo Duck


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800

Hidden Landscape


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800
> 
> Toy Neo Goose
> View attachment 152869
> 
> Toy Neo Duck
> View attachment 152870


So appropriate, toy birds photographed with toy camera.


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800
> 
> Hidden Landscape
> View attachment 152871


This shot has really significant vignette.


----------



## jcdeboever

timor said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800
> 
> Hidden Landscape
> View attachment 152871
> 
> 
> 
> This shot has really significant vignette.
Click to expand...

They all do. Don't know how to edit it to make it softer and less dramatic. I may pick up another one. I bought this one at a garage sale for a buck.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800
> 
> Hidden Landscape
> View attachment 152871
> 
> 
> 
> This shot has really significant vignette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all do. Don't know how to edit it to make it softer and less dramatic. I may pick up another one. I bought this one at a garage sale for a buck.
Click to expand...


All Holgas are going to vignette - some will do so more strongly than others, but they'll all vignette.


----------



## Derrel

jcdeboever said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800
> 
> Hidden Landscape
> View attachment 152871
> 
> 
> 
> This shot has really significant vignette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all do. Don't know how to edit it to make it softer and less dramatic. I may pick up another one. I bought this one at a garage sale for a buck.
Click to expand...


Vignette removal in Lightroom has become _incredibly_ simple. As in, incredibly simple, and good too. It's easy to create a Lightroom Preset that can correct poorly-performing lenses with a one-click "neutralize vignette" preset for each specific lens. I recently made a vignette removal preset for my old 500mm f/8 Reflex-Nikkor (mine is from the early 1970's), which has a pretty fair amount of corner darkening, so I created a "No-Vign- 500/8" preset, which completely evens-out my frames shot with that lens. Of course, removing that signature _*mirror lens fall-of*_f makes the lens lose some of the easily-identified character that lens has been associated with for a long time, and I expect the same would be true if one were to 100 percent remove the Holga lens light fall-off.

I dunno...In this shot, the severe corner darkening reminds us it's film, and looks sort of vintage, sort of reminds of that this is a film shot, made with a lo-fidelity imaging system...I think it's a bit too much vignette, yet still, the photo has an old-time appeal to me. Many times very old images made with a view camera that was shifted too much for the lens's covering circle would have severe fall-off, to pure black in fact. Or, when the wrong lens hood was used, corners would darken. And so on. I dunno...vignette is what it is, a reminder that the REAL world meets photographic process, and at times there will be telltale clues of how an image was actually formed with real equipment that might not always function at the theoretical best possible level, and so, I like vignette as a reminder of the challenges we can face when making pictures.


----------



## timor

Hm. In this case it looks like vignette is caused not that much by light fall of, but by insufficient lens covering. I am using a number of low fidelity cameras, but effect that strong I produced only once, when I used too small lens hood.


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> Holga 135, 2008 Fujifilm Neopan 1600 B & W. HC110, Rapid Fix, Epson V800
> 
> Hidden Landscape
> View attachment 152871


Picture itself has nice feel to it.


----------



## limr

timor said:


> Hm. In this case it looks like vignette is caused not that much by light fall of, but by insufficient lens covering. I am using a number of low fidelity cameras, but effect that strong I produced only once, when I used too small lens hood.



Holgas are very inconsistent, and yes, sometimes the natural vignette of the plastic lens really is that strong.


----------



## Derrel

timor said:


> Hm. In this case it looks like vignette is caused not that much by light fall of, but by insufficient lens covering. I am using a number of low fidelity cameras, but effect that strong I produced only once, when I used too small lens hood.



Yes, agreed. Timor, you totally "get it"!


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120 TLR. T-Max 100.

Shadow Bear in a flower bed. Stop walking around fountains OCD. A mother with diaper bag not realizing she was in my emulsion.


----------



## timor

Good vision ! Quite an abstract pic.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120 TLR. TMax 100. Pencil tapped focus exposure. Little drummer boy on plastic camera


----------



## jcdeboever

One of my favorites from the Holga development container. I totally forgot about it. This is the 135 and nothing is consistent because I shoot a wide variety. Every image I took on this roll was wonderful IMO. I should use it more. Journal doesn't help. However, it would probably be a cool project to figure it all out but reality tells me I do not have the time. So, I will just continue to enjoy all the surprises along the way.


----------



## timor

jcdeboever said:


> One of my favorites from the Holga development container. I totally forgot about it. This is the 135 and nothing is consistent because I shoot a wide variety. Every image I took on this roll was wonderful IMO. I should use it more. Journal doesn't help. However, it would probably be a cool project to figure it all out but reality tells me I do not have the time. So, I will just continue to enjoy all the surprises along the way.
> 
> View attachment 153586


This shot came out very nice and dreamy. Also interesting.from the composition point of view. Kudos.
Well, Holga is supposed to be somewhat inconsistent. Part of the charm. Lol.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120 TLR Ektar 100

1. Street Shot, Michigan


 

2.  Speed Trap, Woodville, Ohio - Outside


 

3. Speed Trap, Inside, Marilyn Monroe




4.  Speed Trap, Inside wall


----------



## timor

Nice ! I see you experiment with colour film. Great.
This Holga has lens interestingly inconsistent  with sharpness and light fall off. Looks like landscapes may have most of the dreamy look lens produces on wider shots. With close by subjects edges of the image are sharper.


----------



## smithdan

Kodak Target Brownie Six - 20.    Acros 100 in D76.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120 TLR. Expired (2008) XP2 400, HC110B. Shot today 11-1-18

Holga Horses with paper impressions

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks for the winners @Derrel


----------



## Derrel

jcdeboever said:


> Thanks for the winners @Derrel



Your photos deserve the badges.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga and Kodak Gold 200. Very rough scans but the image is in the frame for better or for worse.

1. Holga 135


 

2. Holga 135


 

3. Holga 135


----------



## jcdeboever

Bell & Howell, 28mm lens. Antique store Kodak tech pan way expired. Dektol 4 min, pre soak. If I had to do it over again, I would have saved this film for tripod work, developed and exposed different. No going back. I was double gunning it that day, a point and shoot and a Nikon FM. I may have posted image 1 and labeled it as an FM shot which is wrong, two years ago. I am cleaning, transferring, upgrading my server this week.

1.




2.




3.


----------



## jcdeboever

My next lo fi project


----------



## DennyN

jcdeboever said:


> My next lo fi project
> View attachment 168417



I have thought about getting one of these also, will look to see your shots with this. Just got a Sprocket Rocket and Deboniar to add to my Lo Fi film collection. Every time my son walks in my room and sees me with this stuff he says "you know they have digital cameras now, right".


----------



## vintagesnaps

I have a Sprocket Rocket, it's fun but so wide angle you gotta figure out how to hold/angle it so you don't get yourself rather than the scenery. 

Also have a Pop 9, that's my fav of my lo-fi plastic.


----------



## DennyN

vintagesnaps said:


> I have a Sprocket Rocket, it's fun but so wide angle you gotta figure out how to hold/angle it so you don't get yourself rather than the scenery.
> 
> Also have a Pop 9, that's my fav of my lo-fi plastic.



Do you know of any articles that would help me know how to compose with this camera for the best shots before I set out to give it a try. Thanks Denny


----------



## vintagesnaps

Not offhand, maybe there's something on the Lomography website. I'm wondering about Home - The Film Photography Project but I don't remember ever seeing anything about it. 

I have the prints in a tube because they're a mile long... Even the printing along the edge is big - *KODAK PORTRA*! So are the sprocket holes. 

Just ran across them the other day, my best one is sky, clouds, a bit of lens flare, treetops, then the end is dark (which was past 36 at the end of the roll). Somehow I must have held it overhead and got trees on one side/end, the sky & clouds overhead, then trees on the other side/end (as it rotated overhead). Noticing I can see teeny tiny tops of telephone poles, which shows what a large area it captures. 

It was fun to play with.


----------



## DennyN

vintagesnaps said:


> Not offhand, maybe there's something on the Lomography website. I'm wondering about Home - The Film Photography Project but I don't remember ever seeing anything about it.
> 
> I have the prints in a tube because they're a mile long... Even the printing along the edge is big - *KODAK PORTRA*! So are the sprocket holes.
> 
> Just ran across them the other day, my best one is sky, clouds, a bit of lens flare, treetops, then the end is dark (which was past 36 at the end of the roll). Somehow I must have held it overhead and got trees on one side/end, the sky & clouds overhead, then trees on the other side/end (as it rotated overhead). Noticing I can see teeny tiny tops of telephone poles, which shows what a large area it captures.
> 
> It was fun to play with.


Thanks for info.


----------



## jcdeboever

Time 35mm camera, $2 thrift store find. Detroit, east side ghetto.


----------



## DennyN

jcdeboever said:


> Time 35mm camera, $2 thrift store find. Detroit, east side ghetto.
> 
> View attachment 175882


Cool, I have one that is probably the same or similar made for Ford that I have not used yet.
Here is an article on cameras like these. I love this suff.
Random Camera Blog: The MVP- 35mm Plastic Camera from Taiwan


----------



## jcdeboever

DennyN said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time 35mm camera, $2 thrift store find. Detroit, east side ghetto.
> 
> View attachment 175882
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I have one that is probably the same or similar made for Ford that I have not used yet.
> Here is an article on cameras like these. I love this suff.
> Random Camera Blog: The MVP- 35mm Plastic Camera from Taiwan
Click to expand...


Me too. This was a short roll of 12, ultra extreme 400, D76. Only postable image.  Pitched it.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Time put a lot into that promotional product/camera/cheap hunk of plastic! lol

They can be fun but I suppose it does have its limits/challenges.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120 TLR, TMax100, Magnifying glass


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120, Magnifying glass, Vaseline, original TriX, Xtol 1:1 12:00


----------



## vintagesnaps

These are awesome. Very creative and what you did worked out great.


----------



## DennyN

jcdeboever said:


> Holga 120 TLR, TMax100, Magnifying glass
> 
> View attachment 176894


Great stuff, I love Holga.............


----------



## jcdeboever

Kodak Fun Saver single use disposable camera. Clearwater Beach Florida 2019

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## smithdan

Kodak  Brownie Target 620.  Acros 100   D76 stock.


----------



## jcdeboever

Keystone easy shot. Fuji c200 left in camera.  $1.00 thrift shop find.


----------



## smithdan

Out again with the Brownie Target 620.  Interesting afternoon photographing the ruins of early 20th century coal workings in Hosmer BC  Canada.
Friend John is from the area, excellent knowledgeable guide.  Exterior of the remains of the powerhouse and an interior shot through a window opening.

Acros 100 pushed 1 stop in D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

Airesflex 120, 6x6 tlr, 10 year old TriX


----------



## smithdan

keeping this thread on page 1....
Belora Bella 66  Acros 100  D76 1:1


----------



## limr

Ah, a Bilora Bella! I shot a roll though one of those a while back for a camera chain I did with folks on Filmwasters. I had it for a week and shot a roll of Pan F.




135 resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Grand Central resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Bash Bish resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

quirky lens on that Bella....


----------



## smithdan

..the fi don't get much lower.  Roniflex X3000,  expired Gold 200,  D76 stock well past it's best before date.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice photo. A _Roni_flex?? Who made those? Sounds like they came with every purchase of a box of Rice a Roni.


----------



## smithdan

The Roniflex X3000

"Featured" this stellar example of photographic technology over on "collector's corner" awhile back, here's the link.  Found a short writeup on a blog called Canny Cameras but info on these lumps of crappy plastic is scarce.

I like to try and keep timor's thread going, haven't shot any junkers lately so found this previously unposted pix for here.

as an aside to your Rice a Roni comment,  check out this premium from Kellogg.  Around 2006 or so they put these in some cereal boxes.  There was also Tony the Tiger and the Froot Loops Toucan.



This pix is a set up,  sure beat those baking soda submarines..
This ones turn is comin'  up,  watch this space folks!


----------



## jcdeboever

Jim at Pasco Camera, Florida. Holga 120 TLR, Earl Gray 100.


----------



## smithdan

Kodak Duaflex III,  40+ year old 3M C22 process colour neg film home developed in a C41 kit.
Posted some from the roll few years back over in "alternative techniques",  didn't do this one so with a little tidy up, here goes for this thread.


----------



## smithdan

Kodak  620 Brownie Junior   (UK model).     FP4    D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 120TLR, Acros 100, Rodinal 1:25


----------



## smithdan

Kodak Cameo Focus Free, HP5, D76 1:1


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 135, Close up lens,  TriX, Xtol Stock


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 135. 10 year expired HP5, Rodinal +100 stand


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 135. 10 year expired HP5, Rodinal +100 stand


----------



## vintagesnaps

These are really cool. I like the sort of foggy misty borderline moody almost spooky feel. The floral is interesting, almost like the darker flower is floating... nicely done. 

And you know what, there's a show coming up by the Lightbox Gallery - they're bringing back their Spooky Show!! Haven't held it in some time, but I got something accepted once and hanging on their wall in an exhibit. You might want to take a look at it. (If you can't find it let me know and I'll look for the link to post. Any photographic process I think.)


----------



## jcdeboever

vintagesnaps said:


> These are really cool. I like the sort of foggy misty borderline moody almost spooky feel. The floral is interesting, almost like the darker flower is floating... nicely done.
> 
> And you know what, there's a show coming up by the Lightbox Gallery - they're bringing back their Spooky Show!! Haven't held it in some time, but I got something accepted once and hanging on their wall in an exhibit. You might want to take a look at it. (If you can't find it let me know and I'll look for the link to post. Any photographic process I think.)



They are having one, entry deadline is September 13th.


----------



## smithdan

Kellogg cereal in box giveaway camera  FP4  D76 straight up.



 
retired demo derby combatant



 
my old wheel


----------



## smithdan

Long time since I played with a "Plastic Fantastic".  Couple of frames from another promotional giveaway that I might or might not clutter up Collector's Corner with.

FP4 pushed one stop,  D76 1:1.


----------



## jcdeboever

Holga 35, expired Kodak Color Plus 200

Landstract


----------

